# ruffles on machine knit



## micheledej (Dec 11, 2011)

I am trying to find a pattern or know if you can make ruffles on a knitting machine. ( I have a Brother 930)

I would like to add a ruffle boarder to a wrap.

Does anyone have a pattern or know how it is done?


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

To make ruffles on a knitting machine, you do short row knitting. Go to http://www.youtube.com and put it in the search engine and you will get a tutorial on how to do it. Leonora.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a pattern for a punch card so the size of the ruffle is limited on the pc models. You can input the pattern in your electronic KM any size you like, it knits automatically on part/skip...Let me know if you want it, I can send a photo in an email if you send your e-address to me.


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

I tried going in there myself and can not get in there , sorry
Annie

I would like to do ruffles as well for my sweaters
Annie


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Kate, may I please have it tooxxBeth


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Beth Standing said:


> Kate, may I please have it tooxxBeth


Absolutely


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Will this work for a sk 280 machine
I am so new at electronic stuff , that I am afraid I might burn out a fuse ( lol)


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

My computer shut down :thumbdown: and I couldn't get your answer about ruffles / and punchcards.... :thumbdown:


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

micheledej said:


> I am trying to find a pattern or know if you can make ruffles on a knitting machine. ( I have a Brother 930)
> 
> I would like to add a ruffle boarder to a wrap.
> 
> Does anyone have a pattern or know how it is done?


If you get a copy of the punch card from Kate along with instructions then you have it made. :lol: 
Remember that you only need to input the repeat of the pattern from the punch card to be able to knit it as long as you want it.


----------



## belldron (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a Toyota 950. Will the punchcard mentioned work with it? If it does I would love a copy. Send to [email protected], Thank you.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi everyone, Its written for brothers 24st punch card or electronic, but you would only need to adjust your starting line according to your model. Please send your email addresses to me in a private message instead of posting them here under the topic as these go on the www. I'm waiting to send to multiple request at the same time.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Another way to make a ruffle (instead of short-rowing) is to cast on full bed (usually 200 needles on a standard machine), knit about 2 or 3 inches of fabric. Take the fabric off on waste yarn (or a garter bar). Now re-hang the stitches with 2 stitches on each needle. 
Now hang the shawl on these needles smoothly as far as the ruffle will go and bind off the ruffle with the shawl. You would need to make multiple pieces of ruffle to go around the shawl and afterwards sew up those short seams to finish the ruffle. 
This works on any machine and does not need any patterning (unless you want a lacy ruffle!)


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

I do prefer to do the short row method of making a ruffle as then your not limited to the 12 or 24 st cards, the electronics can go more than the 24 sts of course. But for those that want it, here is what I would do, it is not tested but knowing how the Slip Stitch works, it would be probably the 2nd one but could also be the first one as well. For the Toyota machine, you will punch the white blocks as that machine normally uses cards that are reversed, not 100% positive on that but the one Toyota machine I had was.
As for getting a scan of a punch card, if that is a copyrighted one, you can be in loads of trouble. I am sure it is one of the Knittery cards, then watch out, when someone will only send via email, then you need to be careful as those are watched and when it shows that they are sending out something that is for sale only, then you can go to prison and a big fine. Most don't understand copyrights but you can learn on them. I only have the 12 st card machine and do make my own cards or fill in the mylar sheets for my electronic machines which in my case I can do 60 sts or even the whole bed using DAK. Now if that one had created the card herself, she would have posted it here. Well hope that those that are honest will not accept it and just use from the charts attached to make their own card or input into their machine.


----------



## micheledej (Dec 11, 2011)

thank you for the info


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

I am rather shocked that you should call Kate "that one" she does have a name, to be honest I cannot see any difference in posting a punchcard on the forum than giving it to someone in an email. A load of rubbish in my book, if I have anything that someone would like a copy of, surely we are friends on here. I am rather concerned hobby why do you continually try and undermine Kate, I have found Kate very helpful and happy to share her knowledge and expertise with whoever needs it


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I agree with Beth. There is no need for anyone to insult anyone else on this site or any other site. We are adults and should act as such. THis site is for questioning, learning and discussing knitting machines nto for insulting people.
People have different ways of doing things and as long as the outcome is correct it is nice for those in the know, to share their knowledge. WOrds like "I beleive --- can be done in this manner" "I find that this works for me" "I do it this way see if you like it" " I know there are many ways to do this and mine is just one."
Any personal greivances should not be aired on this site in a derogatory manner if at all. THere is a place for personal notes on site for discussion. 
Please refrain from any nastiness here as there is enough of that in the world and knitting is supposed to be relaxing.
I appreciate any help I get.


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello Beth,
I am shocked too, don't dispare: I have a friend who told my work was stinky , so I handed a skein of yarn and said you try your hand at this ...


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

euvid said:


> I agree with Beth. There is no need for anyone to insult anyone else on this site or any other site. We are adults and should act as such. THis site is for questioning, learning and discussing knitting machines nto for insulting people.
> People have different ways of doing things and as long as the outcome is correct it is nice for those in the know, to share their knowledge. WOrds like "I beleive --- can be done in this manner" "I find that this works for me" "I do it this way see if you like it" " I know there are many ways to do this and mine is just one."
> Any personal greivances should not be aired on this site in a derogatory manner if at all. THere is a place for personal notes on site for discussion.
> Please refrain from any nastiness here as there is enough of that in the world and knitting is supposed to be relaxing.
> I appreciate any help I get.


Hello Ladies,
Its not fair to critisize one another on here.... I find this very useful and extremely friendly thank you and I find all your knitting ability quite nice.... PS Oh I just found this site and love it .... NO ARGUING HERE PLEASE... BE NICE !


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Beth Standing said:


> I am rather shocked that you should call Kate "that one" she does have a name, to be honest I cannot see any difference in posting a punchcard on the forum than giving it to someone in an email. A load of rubbish in my book, if I have anything that someone would like a copy of, surely we are friends on here. I am rather concerned hobby why do you continually try and undermine Kate, I have found Kate very helpful and happy to share her knowledge and expertise with whoever needs it


Berda, I agree with all that Beth has stated. I presume that with you putting "Godspeed to all" you are a Christian and yet your remarks are not very Christian at all.


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

How does one find old topics on here, I am looking for a woman who sells used and new knitting machines. I ordered one and was wondering how I can find out.... the name is 
Dorothy Rosman
Please help me out Annie


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Her site is customknits.com She is great


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh no, it doesn't list the knitting machines she had on there.... its different ( only knitted items ?)


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Here is Dorothy Rosman's link:

http://www.customknitsmfg.net/

She does have used machines for sale too.


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi, I just found her , thank you so much 

I can't wait to get started on my new machine, as my hand is starting to swell a bit, but that's because I don't rest it....


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

I for one am very happy to have kate on this forum. She has answered many people's questions, and has always offered any help she can. I always read her postings, and have learned a great deal from her. Thanks Kate and keep up the good work. We appreciate you.
Jeanne


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

JeanneHolmesww said:


> I for one am very happy to have kate on this forum. She has answered many people's questions, and has always offered any help she can. I always read her postings, and have learned a great deal from her. Thanks Kate and keep up the good work. We appreciate you.
> Jeanne


I second this, you are very much appreciated Kate and you inspire us all.
Sue.


----------

